# I.D the morph.



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Searched through IansViv, can't find this at all. Anyone got any idea?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm guessing the eyes are red?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> I'm guessing the eyes are red?


They are. I was told Amel, but the patterns are so much more rough and distorted compared to a normal amel.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

It looks very similar to my Amel.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever it is it looks VERY underweight going on the triangular shape and prominent spine.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

looks like a dehydrated Butter to me


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Whatever it is it looks VERY underweight going on the triangular shape and prominent spine.


I've had that with the picture, I'll try & get a new picture of him. He's in fine condition, and has been like it since I've had him. He feeds on a huge mouse every 2 weeks.  (Sometimes varies to 1 & a half weeks.)


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i think amel, maybe ready for shedding (or its the lighting)


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

eeji said:


> i think amel, maybe ready for shedding (or its the lighting)



I think it is an amel, it's just the saddles are so rough, and distorted compared to a clean one.










I think he is coming up for shed aswell.. :lol2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Definitely an amel, they are all so different but there's no doubt in my mind. He may even be het caramel as that sometimes gives a more yellow appearance.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

To be fair the one you posted to ccompare to hasn't got "clean" saddles either as he is a motley! And is very yellow as he is het caramel. Post a picture after your snake has shed maybe. By the way, is the belly clear or chequered?


----------

